# I want advice the red light headlamp



## Ahmet (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi, I live in a wetland area. Fly, Mosquito and insects attacking to white light. I want white and strong red light headlamp. I will use only strong red light in wetlands. In mountainous areas, I use white and red light. I am looking strong red light headlamps.

the models I have found: fenix hp40h. But this model is working with 4xAA battery. Its very heavy. 

What are the brands and models you recommended?

Thanks.


----------



## JAS (Feb 6, 2016)

Nitecore HC90.


----------



## shrike2222 (Feb 7, 2016)

How about Zebralight H502r?
This is single AA battery.


----------



## chillinn (Feb 7, 2016)

shrike2222 said:


> How about Zebralight H502r?
> This is single AA battery.



I am not a headlamp guy, but I am a red LED guy. Personally, I would opt for and recommend the Zebralight H502*pr* for the Photo Red XP-E over the H502*r* Red XP-E. The difference is wavelength, 650-670nm with Photo Red compared to 620-630nm for Red. Very few insects can see 620nm, but I don't believe any can see 660nm, though some can detect infrared which it may emit at low levels. Photo Red is more of a true red, while Cree's XL-E Red is slightly Red-Orange. Also, though I'm not certain, I believe XP-E Red may appear slightly brighter than Photo Red. I am unaware of any other manufacturer having an XP-E Photo Red LED available as a stock option on any flashlight (please correct me if I am mistaken!).


----------



## Sarratt (Feb 10, 2016)

I own a Nitecore HA20 (2 AA) the red emitters are not ''orange'' but not ''true'' red either. 
A most comfortable headlamp ( no need for top strap)


----------



## Locki (Feb 16, 2016)

This may be a stupid question but how do filters apply in this situation? I have to imaging a red LED would be more accurate especially in the case of chillinn's post, its just that every red let light I've seen doesn't have anywhere near the throw of the standard white.


----------



## HorizontalHunter (Feb 16, 2016)

chillinn said:


> I am not a headlamp guy, but I am a red LED guy. Personally, I would opt for and recommend the Zebralight H502pr for the Photo Red XP-E over the H502r Red XP-E. The difference is wavelength, 650-670nm with Photo Red compared to 620-630nm for Red. Very few insects can see 620nm, but I don't believe any can see 660nm, though some can detect infrared which it may emit at low levels.



Very interesting. I had no idea. How big of a difference does it make?




Locki said:


> This may be a stupid question but how do filters apply in this situation? I have to imaging a red LED would be more accurate especially in the case of chillinn's post, its just that every red let light I've seen doesn't have anywhere near the throw of the standard white.



I am not a red/blue/green lens fan as you are taking a white light and filtering out one color (wavelength) of light and a lot of light energy is wasted in the process. I think that you are better off starting with the color you want and using all of the light generated by the LED.

Bob


----------



## Sarratt (Feb 19, 2016)

I should add that my Nitecore HA20 is not what I would consider a "night-vision" preserving light.
I would estimate it at 20 lumens......It's too bright for a ''red'' light.

(in my opinion)


----------



## salty10is (Feb 23, 2016)

I had an Apex Pro with red LED's that I liked a lot. Your eyes will adjust quickly and you'll have plenty of night vision without blinding yourself or attracting mosquitoes. 

Good luck!


----------



## Mark620 (Feb 24, 2016)

When using red light I have trouble (due to color shift) identifying items in the environment <VS> using white...it is annoying while hiking...


----------



## Greenbean (Mar 3, 2016)

Interesting, 

I thought once you could tell a difference in colors you have to much light? 

I am new to some of the nicer red LED lights out there. I prefer the very dark deep red which I am learning is the pr type red. I have a Streamlight with a Military approved low single red LED and a brighter dual set of red LEDs. I sanded the red LEDs with 0000 steel wool and it helped the beam artifacts greatly but I really want to try one of the Zebras pr red lights. 

Just can't pony the funds for it yet.


----------



## Blitzwing (Mar 3, 2016)

IMO.....get a decent flashlight headand and a light P60 host like a Solarforce P1. You can get good red dropins for P60's that will blow most regular headlamps away. That's what I do - the light can be converted to whatever you want just by changing the dropin. I've got a nice XP-G2 SMO one for mine also, that throws well when I want it white.


----------



## Greenbean (Mar 4, 2016)

That's a good thought right there, 

I keep forgetting I have a Malkoff headband that's easy to put lights on either on top or side of your head.


----------



## faucon (Mar 4, 2016)

Sarratt said:


> I should add that my Nitecore HA20 is not what I would consider a "night-vision" preserving light.
> I would estimate it at 20 lumens......It's too bright for a ''red'' light.
> 
> (in my opinion)


I have an HA20 also and like it---relatively lightweight and bright for a AA lamp. The two red LEDs are much brighter than most on a headlamp. They can light up a room quite well---good in some circumstances, but possibly too bright in others. The thing is that there's no option for dimming the LEDs or just activating one of them---it's both or nothing.


----------



## Greenbean (Mar 16, 2018)

I'd like to bump this as I have recently purchased a ZL photo red headlamp and I love the dark red color and the switch functioning I have come to love. 

However the rubber holder for the head strap is a little annoying... For me at least,

Anyone devise a different way to attach it to say a hat bill or the edge of a hat turned backwards... 

Thanks in advance CPF. lovecpf



ALSO 



chillinn said:


> I I am unaware of any other manufacturer having an XP-E Photo Red LED available as a stock option on any flashlight (please correct me if I am mistaken!).



I was just thinking the other day I need to call Gene and see what he needs in commitment to offer a three mode M61 with a pr XP-E in it?


----------



## eh4 (Mar 18, 2018)

You can also get photo red 660nm leds on triple led heatsinks at Mountain Electronics, there are several drivers available there too that can run them but you need to make sure that your selected driver isn't going to burn them out... no FET drivers ok. 
Look at max amps of driver, and get your triple led soldered parallel, with the max amps of driver matched to the max rating of the photo red leds... 
When they're wired in parallel that should mean that your highest level of driver would match or be below 3x what a single photo red XPE led is rated for.


----------



## eh4 (Mar 18, 2018)

Greenbean said:


> I'd like to bump this as I have recently purchased a ZL photo red headlamp and I love the dark red color and the switch functioning I have come to love.
> 
> However the rubber holder for the head strap is a little annoying... For me at least,
> 
> ...



The Jaxman host at Mountain Electronics is for a triple led, and if you buy the light instead of the host it comes with a 3 mode driver which tops out around 2 amps on high, which goes well with the photo red XPE triple wired in parallel, delivering around 700mA to each led.


----------

